# Plants dying in Dart frog enclosure



## reco1l (Dec 5, 2015)

The plants in my Dart frog enclosure are dying.

Please someone can you talk me through how the enclosure should be set up?

Thank you in advanced


----------



## deadmansfinger (Sep 22, 2008)

What bulbs are you using? I use a Jungle Dawn in my day gecko enclosure for plant growth (I also have two uvb bulbs)










I've got mine setup bioactive with a layer of hydroballs, then mesh, then a compost/leaf mix. I also have earthworms, tropical woodlice and springtails in there. It's a fairly new setup of around 5 weeks but I can see alot of plant growth already.


----------



## reco1l (Dec 5, 2015)

I have a natural day light strip bulb 2% UVB.
The enclosure is on a bed of aqua balls.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

What plants are you using are they getting the right amount of light or shade? Enough water but not to much? I was having problems with all my live planted set ups so with trial and error what plants seemed to thrive is what I use in all my vivs and try a new one every now and then to see how I get on I use

Broms 
Wandering Jew 
Parlour palms
Dragon trees
Spider plant


----------



## reco1l (Dec 5, 2015)

what substrate do you use. I got some Broms as I was lead to belive they were really hardy plants they are looking dead. Spray is of a timer so gets sprayed automatically once in morning and once in evening.


----------



## lozmick (Jun 24, 2013)

I've strapped my broms onto branches and cork pieces they like water running down the leaves to form pools in the stem and good light I only water once a day in the evening


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Plants need water, light, food and good airflow to grow.

In terms of light, this has to be at the correct wavelengths and of course with a higher enough PAR to facilitate photosynthesis.

Jungle Dawn works well at it provides for the main wavelengths needed and delivers high quantities of PAR onto the plants. 

Even with the small 13w unit it provides as much energy from light as 4-6 Fluorescent lamps .

I have explained in more detail over the past 10 issues of Practical Reptile Keeping Magazine as part of the 'Big Bio Build' feature and in my latest book which you can request at your local library of you wish

John


----------



## reco1l (Dec 5, 2015)

This may be a very stupid question, but here goes. Do I fit the jungle dawn inside the enclosure or outside on top of the glass lid. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

There is no UV so above the glass with airflow around the unit is best. This reduces the risk of water damage and does not impede the pathway of light or reduce PAR.


----------



## reco1l (Dec 5, 2015)

Ok mate. I'm going to order one. 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

